# Network Drive connection has not been restored



## $lim (Oct 12, 2004)

I have several network drives mapped to my windows 2000 machine. After about 30 minutes they all have red x's next to them. One in particular when i click on it takes about 30 seconds and then gives the message "connection has not been restored" all the other drives connect in about 10 seconds with the red x next to them. Unfortunately this is the drive that i use most often. Is there any way to change the time that it takes until the drive disconnects. I already tried typing Net Config Server /autodisconnect:180 at the command line but that still doesn't work. All the other machines here do not have this problem. They do get the red x's next to the drives, but reconnect within 10 seconds.


----------

